# WILD CAUGHT PIRANHAS WITH EYE PROBLEM



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


I believe its just a bad eye thats get damaged during feeding. I don't believe it has anything to do about being wild or captive.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

alcas74 said:


> Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


I believe its just a bad eye thats get damaged during feeding. I don't believe it has anything to do about being wild or captive.
[/quote]
No, with the wild ones there is a hole in the cornea.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


I believe its just a bad eye thats get damaged during feeding. I don't believe it has anything to do about being wild or captive.
[/quote]
No, with the wild ones there is a hole in the cornea.
[/quote]
I'll follow this topic because I never noticed anything like that with the 8 supers that I've had.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i never heard of this before....any proven??


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i never heard of this before....any proven??


Agreed, probably damaged during feeding.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Ive got a P with a hole in his cornea. I thought it was damaged from so lave rock (bad idea) when they were just skittish babies.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just checked my Supers and did not notice anything that looks like a hole in the cornea.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


Bro i've been collecting wild specimens here in Venezuela since 1989 and i've never seen that...







!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

this question cam up in the george fear chat. He said he never sees anyhting like it.

o lol u were in it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Where does all this stuff surface from.


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

it has to be damge from feeding


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


Bro i've been collecting wild specimens here in Venezuela since 1989 and i've never seen that...







!
[/quote]
i just realized ur from there


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

rocker said:


> Is it true that a lot of times wild caught piranhas have this eye problem where the eye is there but there is a hole in the cornea??


Bro i've been collecting wild specimens here in Venezuela since 1989 and i've never seen that...







!
[/quote]
i just realized ur from there
[/quote]

I just realized u are from Canada...







!


----------

